# Désactiver AirDrop



## iBakarorea (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à "désactiver" AirDrop. Mon nom s'affiche éperdument dans la barre d' "état" en haut de l'écran.

Voir la photo ici : http://bit.ly/airdroP

Merci de votre aide


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Sauf erreur grossière de ma part, AirDrop, ça fonctionne sur un réseau. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Larme (1 Octobre 2011)

_Pomme/Préférences Systèmes/Comptes/Options
_Cocher/Décocher, jouer avec les options de _Afficher le menu Permutation rapide d'utilisateur comme_.
Il se peut que tu doives remplacer _Comptes_ par _Utilisateurs et Groupes_, vu que c'est le menu indiqué sur ton screenshot...


----------



## lesmuses (1 Octobre 2011)

salut, tu vas ds finder &#10144; préférence &#10144; clic ( bare latérale )  &#10144; décoche air drop et tu ne devrais plus  le  voir affiché


----------



## Kratos58 (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Ceci n'à rien à voir avec AirDrop, qui est placé dans la barre latérale du Finder.

Ce que tu montre correspond au menu de permutation rapide permettant de changer d'utilisateur plus rapidement.

Pour le désactiver va dans Préférences système -> Utilisateurs et groupes -> Options (dans le bas de la barre à gauche) et tu décoche la case "afficher le menu de permutation rapide d'utilisateur sous la forme".

Voilà .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h51 ----------




Larme a dit:


> _Pomme/Préférences Systèmes/Comptes/Options
> _Cocher/Décocher, jouer avec les options de _Afficher le menu Permutation rapide d'utilisateur comme_.
> Il se peut que tu doives remplacer _Comptes_ par _Utilisateurs et Groupes_, vu que c'est le menu indiqué sur ton screenshot...



Si je ne me trompe pas, _Comptes_ était utilisé dans Snow Leopard, sous Lion, c'est bel et bien _Utilisateurs et Groupes_


----------



## iBakarorea (1 Octobre 2011)

Larme a dit:


> _Pomme/Préférences Systèmes/Comptes/Options
> _Cocher/Décocher, jouer avec les options de _Afficher le menu Permutation rapide d'utilisateur comme_.
> Il se peut que tu doives remplacer _Comptes_ par _Utilisateurs et Groupes_, vu que c'est le menu indiqué sur ton screenshot...





Kratos58 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ceci n'à rien à voir avec AirDrop, qui est placé dans la barre latérale du Finder.
> 
> ...



Je vous remercie. Je pensais que cela avait un rapport avec Airdrop car je venais d'y toucher.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2014)

Pour ceux qui tomberaient sur ce sujet et qui souhaite désactiver AirDrop sur leur Mac alors qu'ils s'en servent jamais (comme moi), il y a moyen de le faire.

Je parle ici de l'ancien AirDrop, pas l'AirDrop d'iOS qui lui est facilement désactivable. L'ancien AirDrop qui fonctionne qu'entre Mac où Apple n'a mis aucun bouton OFF nulle part.

On peut donc le désactiver avec une simple commande dans le Terminal :

defaults write com.apple.NetworkBrowser DisableAirDrop -boolean YES

Donc, il ne tournera plus en tache de fond (le retirer de la barre latérale du Finder ne le désactive pas, la preuve, s'il est encore dans le menu Aller, il est actif), et il n'est plus ni dans la barre latérale, ni dans le menu Aller du Finder.

Puis si jamais vous avez besoin de le réactiver, remplacer YES par NO et voilà.

Ceux qui soupçonne qu'AirDrop soit activé et que le wifi de votre Mac dans votre appart porte jusque dans la rue, AirDrop a peut être une faille quelque part, et que si une personne pas très bien intentionnée passe par là...


----------

